
An AI Will Decide Which Criminals in the UK Get Bail - type0
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/an-ai-will-decide-which-criminals-in-the-uk-get-bail
======
bbcbasic
Deny bail for postcode 123. People in those areas do more time. Get sucked
into the system. Lose their jobs. Become criminals. Become a higher risk. And
so computer denies bail for postcode 123.

